Ask HN: Is there any large scale product/startup that uses Node.js primarily? - anildigital
======
mtmail
Netflix, NASA, Ebay ... [https://thetechhacker.com/2018/12/10/top-10-nodejs-
success-s...](https://thetechhacker.com/2018/12/10/top-10-nodejs-success-
stories/)

~~~
anildigital
These are usual suspects. All these companies are multi stack. Node.js is not
a primary language there.

